# chasing rizomes to be sent to wa



## langshan (4/6/14)

Hi all
Im chasing some rizomes either in wa or to be sent.thought I would have a go at growing.
Cheers kyle


----------



## The Judge (4/6/14)

I don't think anyone will send due to the quarantine laws, but if they're already in WA then I would like to hear about them too!!! PM me if some are available.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/14)

WA & Tas are the only 2 states you cant import hop rizhomes. 

There are valid reasons for this.

Please dont encourage those from other states to send rizhomes to WA or Tasmania.


----------



## sp0rk (5/6/14)

Hit up Rupert at hopswest
His email is [email protected]
I think his forum name is Cannabaceae (looks like he was on a couple of weeks ago)

Or check out HopShed
http://www.hopshed.com/


----------



## DU99 (5/6/14)

on EBAY also


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/6/14)

Colin Butler (Took over from Rupert)- HopsWest 
98464337

This is him:

http://aussiehomebre...er#entry1099268


----------

